# BV treatment and excessive dryness



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

Justing going over our past sex(less) life, and I have a question about BV. My STBXW has chronic BV. She went on countless RXs of Flagil. She had it before me, so I know it wasn't from me. Since the woman/relationship before her never had this issue (nor unprotected sex) I wonder if that killed our sex life. I know it was incredibly painful for her. I tried to do whatever she needed as well as be understanding and sympathetic to her needs (as you can see how that worked for me). The doc then told her to go on these probotics and yogurt. She quit the yogurt since she hates yogurt, but had (and continues to do so) kept on this insanely high dosage of vaginal probiotics, like 200 billion a day. This had made her dry as a bone down there. We tried lube, but she didn't like it. Then, sex (of any kind) stopped all together. She was afraid of the BV coming back. The docs and myself said she couldn't be on it for the rest of her life. She said she tries to ween herself off of them, but it then twitches down there, so she goes back on.

I am not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn if the probotics either made her dry as a bone and/or killed her sex drive. I just recall her telling me she's never interested in sex and if it is so important to have sex, consider a hooker. I am not your hoar. I thought that was a bit rough. Keep in mind, I waited six months of her being in the clear and permission from the doc to have sex again. Actually, the doc said you can resume sex after a month. So, at that time, this is the response I get. She continued to say this until I filed for divorce. So, I do not know what she envisioned a marriage to be, but married people do have intimacy. Since she was in the clear from the doc, I do not think I was wrong to ask. I am always sympathetic to medical issues, but a response like that, in my opinion, was continuously uncalled for.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Did you ever try coconut oil?


----------

